# I love neon tetras



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I know, they're common. But they're so cool.

I want one million of them.

Thx.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Cardinal tetras are better! lol

Seriously, a shoal of 100 or so in a large planted tank look gorgeous!


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah I pref cardinals. but they are pretty similar.

Both are cool fish though


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

must say i agree always wanted a tank of them but never got round to it


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you keep these in non-heated tanks?


----------



## Geoff70 (Nov 26, 2009)

Neons>Cardinals : victory:


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Unfamiliar said:


> Can you keep these in non-heated tanks?


Nope.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i never been able to keep them alive.they all seem to die off from the dreaded neon tetra disease


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> image


are they yours?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> are they yours?


 
just a school of cardinal tetras i found... cardinals rule.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

white said:


> i never been able to keep them alive.they all seem to die off from the dreaded neon tetra disease


Neons are easy to keep but difficult to breed.

Cardinals are not so easy to keep as almost all imported are wild caught and need the correct water parameters if they're to last for any length of time. And are a real challenge to breed. It can be done though.


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

both look really good, i prefer cardinals myself...and i can seem to keep neons alive for very long either.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a well planted tank...


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

its just neons ive struggled with in the past, wierd. had no problems with any of the other small tetra ive kept in the past, including cardinals. think they are my unlucky species:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

HABU said:


> image


:no1:

i like both, but the main reason i prefer cardinals is that they stick together and look good swimming in a school unlike neons that always just seem to scatter everywhere :gasp:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmmm neons and cardinals in a planted tank :flrt::flrt: gorgeous


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Mmmmm neons and cardinals in a planted tank :flrt::flrt: gorgeous


Gotta agree with u there. Looks awesome: victory:


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Gold Tetra for me- beautiful little fish.


----------

